# "The Serpent Beneath" Questions... [minor spoilers]



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Maybe it's because I'm sleep deprived from a 2 year old and a 3 week week old. And I just happen to finish the story while my 2 year old is screaming bloody murder from her room (it's bed time). But I think I missed some key info in Epsilon and Omega chapters.

1. Alpharus seems to have no idea about what Omegon did to Tenebrae. What's going on here? Is Omegon working against his brother and Horus now?

2. In Omega. Omegon looks at his 'other' suit. What's the significance of this plain and unassuming set of armour? I think it was supposed to be a real 'holy s**t!' moment but the sound of a 2 year old screaming herself to sleep dulled the problem solving section of my brain. Anyone care to explain this to a tired father of 2?

3. Who else feels like re-reading Legion after reading this short?!


----------



## Tywin Lannister (Nov 17, 2011)

I think the answer to 1. is 'maybe, not sure'! Not sure about 2...


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Err... Thanks. I think. But you haven't 'really' helped with my understanding too much there mate. 

Anyone else?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey there: firstly, *SPOILER ALERT*

1. Alpharus seems to have no idea about what Omegon did to Tenebrae. What's going on here? Is Omegon working against his brother and Horus now? I got the impression that Alpharius and Omegon are now persuing their own agendas, even if they are pretending tehy aren't. They are either working against each other (which really is a Holy Shit moment if one was loyal and the other heretic) or they are following Alpha Legion Rue No.1; attack every situation from multiple angles. The relay station was keeping that section of warp space calm yet at the same time hindering the White Scars from getting to Terra. By destroying it, Omegon has ensure the WS will get there and help defend the palace, thus probably changing the outcome of the final battle and showing that Omegon is loyal to the Emperor or at least doesn't believe that letting Chaos win is the only way to ultimately defeat it.

2. In Omega. Omegon looks at his 'other' suit. What's the significance of this plain and unassuming set of armour? this just re-states the fact that Alpharius and Omegon have different sets of armour so they can blend in with their troops. I guess this implys they also have a ceremonial set for when they need to stand out, or when one of their doubles needs to appear to be them...

3. Who else feels like re-reading Legion after reading this short?! Make sure you read Deliverance Lost too.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

PS - Read this thread if you haven't, big discussions:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=106463


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> PS - Read this thread if you haven't, big discussions:
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=106463


Thanks rev. I'll expand upon these questions in there.

[/THREAD]


----------

